# "CHEAP" Barter Preps



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am trying to stay balanced in my preps, so as part of that I think it is very important to stock future barter items. However I do not currently want to spend a lot of money on these "Barter Items". So far I found packs of matches at the grocery store, each box has 32 matches in it & it cost $1.00 for 10 boxes. Also I stocked up on those tea-light candles (neither take much storage).

What CHEAP barter items can you think of?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ha, you said the first two that popped into my head. I wouldn't buy anything for barter that I would not use myself before they expire without shtf.
AA batteries
those little salt and pepper shakers that are filled
first aid supplies (band aids)


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Alcohol and tobacco will surely be in high demand. My dad makes his own wine and stores away the majority for future bartering. You could also purchase cheap bottles of alcohol or the small single serving bottles. Also travel sized soaps, mouthwash, toothpaste, etc would be good.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the Bandaids idea, good call! 

If you live near a BevMo, then you'll know what I'm talking about: occasionally they have a 5¢ wine sale where you buy a wine at normal price, you get a second bottle for 5¢. If I buy myself a wine, I wouldn't mind putting the 5¢ wine into Barter Preps. Good barter for cheap cost...


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> Alcohol and tobacco will surely be in high demand. My dad makes his own wine and stores away the majority for future bartering. You could also purchase cheap bottles of alcohol or the small single serving bottles. Also travel sized soaps, mouthwash, toothpaste, etc would be good.


Great list of travel hygeine products. I also make my own beer & wine and would be on top of the list to barter as well


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TP, everyone wants it, I'll use it eventually anyway, and it keeps forever.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

All can be found for less than $10 each great for bartering: Clearance shoes/boots, garbage bags, bleach, vinegar, salt, pepper, Mason Jars, new socks, hats gloves etc., dry gas, spray paint, Wine, beer, decks of cards, nails, screws, firewood, tarps, manual can openers, Sterno type fuel cans, gas, Coleman fuel, garage sale cast iron, garage sale coleman stoves lanterns batteries(AAA, AA, 9v, D, C, 6 VOLT)... Just to name a few "cheap barter items"


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

And a few more: emergency mylar blankets, rain gear, galoshes, latex gloves, fishing hooks, line, sinkers, needles, thread, scissors, sewing kits, garage sale tool kits.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a several page thread somewhere on this very subject lots of good ideas in it. perhaps a mod will re direct this one to it or you could try a barter search for it lots of god info there.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Salt...lots of salt. Cheap cigarettes, coffee (instant single serving kind) feminie products. OTC drugs like asprin, tylenol, motrin. Soap and lotion.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah I can see where TP, can openers and batteries would be in very high demand.
I've got a bunch of sugar and salt in mason jars. Vodka's another good one to barter, not real cheap but would be in high demand. 
This thread had some good items also:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/barter-hygiene-kits-15215/?highlight=barter+items


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

What would be more expensive types of barter items? I tend to think of WWII and how panty hose were coveted. How about a little makeup or some nice smelling shampoos?


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Small bottles of hand sanitizers, tooth paste, vinegar (great for cleaning), pain killers/fever reducers. Walmart has a generic brand of pain relievers for less than $1.00 for 40 caplets. Also laundry soap...I would learn to make your own. You can make 5 gallons worth for less than $2, then you could bottle it up in upcycled jars and barter with. I don't recommend making it up ahead of time, just have the ingredients on hand to do so.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have 2 of those big plastic storage tubs full of nothing but good condition used shoes and boots. Some are nearly new condition. Got some of them for less than 50 cents a pair, the most $1.75. The second had stores are all over the place with deals like that.

I also ran into one of those truck load sales a couple of years ago and bought 5 "bags" of cheap white crew socks. There are 20 pairs per bag @ $3 per bag.

Also a small tub of bar soap caught on sale or at local salvage store.

Those are the only things that I have purchased for "barter" in a shtf situation. Everyone needs a pair of shoes and socks.

JMWAG

Jimmy


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> I have 2 of those big plastic storage tubs full of nothing but good condition used shoes and boots. Some are nearly new condition. Got some of them for less than 50 cents a pair, the most $1.75. The second had stores are all over the place with deals like that.
> 
> I also ran into one of those truck load sales a couple of years ago and bought 5 "bags" of cheap white crew socks. There are 20 pairs per bag @ $3 per bag.
> 
> ...


Whoa, :hifive: awesome idea.

I'll be looking at those racks at goodwill stores differently from now on.

I'm definitely gonna double the stockpile of vegetable seeds this year, perhaps even more if I find good deals on old stock. Everyone needs to eat, right? 
People will trade just about anything away for food or seeds. Lots of potential value in a relatively small storage space, IMHO.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

Everything you stockpile for yourself will be good for barter, so stockpile more: food, water, ammo, medicines, etc. You will want to keep it for yourself until you run out of something important or realize you didn't think to prepare something you end up needing. The more important something is for your own preparations, the more valuable it is likely to be to others as well.

There is no need to create a new category, "trade goods," to stockpile in addition to your own preps.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Newbie007 said:


> What would be more expensive types of barter items? I tend to think of WWII and how panty hose were coveted. How about a little makeup or some nice smelling shampoos?


How about Solar Panels, Freeze Dried Food, Meds, Different Types of Lighting, Fuel, Stoves, Hunting and Self Defense weapons. Of course the more expensive items would be hard to part with unless you were really short on something.
I'm thinking my unprepped extended family would be first in line 
On the flip side, Knowledge is probably one of the cheapest barter items to be had and would be in big demand.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Go to a local Mexican flea market. Remember that most were recently refugees of one sort or another. Look at what they're buying. Probably be stuff like bars of soap, bags of socks, toothbrushes, kids toys, perfume, etc. Get some, too. Put it away for a rainy day.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I think maybe starting to barter now is also a good thing. It keeps money in your hand and hopefully benefits both parties. If things do go south, who knows what cash will be worth, if anything. Just my thought.

But in terms of a SHTF situation, some cheap, strong booze will be good for folks looking to escape reality, party, and/or clean wounds. One idea - using your normal stocks to barter. If you specialize in meds, for example, trade for ammo (or vice versa, of course). Seeds is another good example: compact, take little space, and needed!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Dried beans and rice. I can package them in one pound bags or even half pound bags.

In a situation where they would suddenly become valueable, I would never, ever, barter from my home. It would have to be at a place and time of my choosing and all details would have to be agreed to in advance. Never go alone.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a good idea not to barter from home. Thanks for the tip. I like the beans as barter idea too. All great ideas.


----------



## charles1198 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have lots of toiletries, some fancy soaps, trial size items, lots of lighters, a couple cheap pocket knives. If I had to, I'd barter some of my OTC medications (anti diarrheal, Tylenol, etc.) or extra first aid supplies.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a collection of zippos i buy at flea markets. I also have quite a small hoard of flints and fluid. All can be had very cheap.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our local WM has $.88 OTC that I've been stocking up, as wells as Dollar Tree items. They all get thrown into a 'barter' tote. I'm hoping to start making kits soon that have everything organized.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I seem to always pick up cheap or used folding knives when I can, also flashlights . When Sandy hit Wallyworld couldn't keep flashlights on the shelves , I have a ton of them could turn out to be easy cheap barters .


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

My question would be... your going to stock barter goods... that's great! But, 'what' are you going to be bartering "for". In other words, you keep an extra supply of something, what would you barter a pound of salt for? A pound of nails? or 'whatever'. Why not stock what you were going to be bartering for, now.... because the price now could be obscenely cheap. A package of needles goes for less than a buck. If you end up bartering for such a hard to find barter good, you might end up trading something that's very expensive now.

So, prep for everything you could possibly need. Unless you live in a large urban area (my condolences) or close to a better prepped prepper, what are the odds they'll have what your gonna end up needing?

I know one can't prep for everything... but, if you can think of it, it's a cinch it'll be cheaper, and available, right now... and possibly more expensive, if not unobtainable, in a shtf scenario...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

First of all, I don't stock up on things that I will not use up before they are deteriorated in some way, even if no major shtf event happens.
There are many reasons to stock up on things for bartering purposes though, even if it is not where I am putting my resources.
There are many things that cannot be adequately "stocked" for a truly long term scenario but labour is probably easiest to demonstrate. Division of labour allows us a greater degree of comfort and safety and in some situations can mean survival itself. In the absence of currency, and even within it, barter becomes a way of obtaining services that you may need or want. From something as simple as someone to split firewood or help in the garden, to a doctor or maybe even some well trained "security" personnel. It is easy to think "I can do all this" but what if you get sick or injured, there are many reasons why you would want other people's services let alone their goods
How practical is it to stock up on the next 50 years of heating fuel, food, water, clothing, etc. etc. let alone those things that cannot be stocked at all?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I will have to barter for some food items that I can't keep. things such as fresh milk, butter, and some meat. I plan to barter with my DH's ability to weld and repair things and our medical skills. a gallon of milk could be bartered for headache pills or other pain killers.


----------

